

A job posting mentioning the Indian rape case - subhro
http://jobs.hasgeek.com/view/te0ar

======
digitalengineer
Yeah because rapists tend to give victims time and opportunity to make a
call... What good would this do to their poor girl when she was repeatedly
raped and thrown out of the bus. And now she is abused again for PR goals.
Makes me sick and tells me all about the priorities and etics of this startup.

The real problem? Why is New Delhi so particularly unsafe?

Poor policing and abysmal conviction rate that allows rapists often a free
run.

"The police have their priorities skewed," complains B Arun, a journalist with
a prominent newspaper. Theoretically, Delhi has a policeman for every 223
people, but what’s unstated is that most of their duty hours are spent on
protecting the teeming number of political leaders who crowd the nation’s
capital. Policing streets therefore is shoddy as is investigation of crime".

"It is very difficult to step outside after 5-6pm. Many people come from
different parts of the country and they feel that they can do anything and can
get away with it," she said. "If police take strict action against culprits,
it can send across the right message. Crimes are increasing here because the
perpetrators go scot-free."

~~~
crazydiamond
| "The police have their priorities skewed," complains B Arun, a journalist
with a prominent newspaper. Theoretically, Delhi has a policeman for every 223
people, but what’s unstated is that most of their duty hours are spent on
protecting the teeming number of political leaders who crowd the nation’s
capital. Policing streets therefore is shoddy as is investigation of crime".

Delhi is full of construction work (flats being developed by builders). The
police are too busy fleecing the builders (who are financed by the politicians
to buy land) to take our calls for help. At the same time, they are literally
"in the pay" of these builders, so they listen to the builders in the case of
disputes with other citizens.

~~~
SimHacker
At least the builders are getting some service for all the fleecing they're
paying for. ;(

------
kaka189
Congrats for making it to HN front page with an incredibly disgusting
marketing strategy. "This app can save lives. Won’t you join us?" No, it
can't. She would have called her friends/family if she had a chance.

------
elssar
Anyone with half a brain would now think twice before even applying for that
job now.

When I clicked on the link, I thought it was an ad for a company that produces
or sells security products - pepper spray and the likes, or maybe for a
company making a new security app that would automatically text police/friends
with your location if certain conditions were met - and there are a few apps
like that. While in poor taste, nay abhorrent, it wouldn't be surprising for a
company to try and exploit a tragedy like this for capital gain.

But the thing is, their product has nothing whatsoever to do with security!
Who is the moron who thought this up? If it were my company I'd fire the
person on the spot - not just for being an @#%@@#, but also for coming up with
something so idiotic. And if the founder/owner was the one who came up with
this, then I'd get the hell out because I wouldn't wanna work for a complete
and utter moron.

Not are they completely insensitive, but they are monumental morons.

------
oxide
What the hell is wrong with people? obviously this comes off as nothing more
than predatory, but I just can't fathom why this seemed acceptable to anyone.

------
RyanZAG
Are they implying that being able to talk to someone in Brazil while being
raped in a New Delhi bus is going to help? Man...

~~~
uvdiv
No, it seems the point of their startup is sending messages to people _very
close_ to you,

<http://www.grabhalo.com/faq.html>

------
jasoncartwright
Getting publicity just worked then - it's on the HN homepage.

~~~
Xylakant
All publicity is good publicity they say...

------
SimHacker
Can women's bodies shut down a pregnancy before it occurs in the case of a
legitimate rape? Nope, but now there's an app for that!

------
premjg
Not cool at all! No one in their right minds should even apply for a job here
after such a gimmicky job post.

------
RobertHoudin
Wow. That is truly abhorrent.

------
thejosh
Thought they had invented a telephone that people can call for help from.

------
danoprey
"Qualifications that make you sexy:"

------
zulfishah
Disgusting.

------
sangupta
This is totally disgusting.

